# Matthews equestrian center - Gillingham, Kent - August 2017



## Gromr (Aug 27, 2017)

I've known about this place for a while, but never been in the area to warrant checking it out. Its only recently where I've collected a good few locations in this area that it seemed worth the trip down into deepest darkest Kent. Truth be told my first 3 locations had been failures, so this was stop number 4 of the day. 


*History*

_Matthews Equestrian Centre in Gillingham was started by Tony Rocco. Tony Rocco was a professional wrestler in the 70's and was not very much into his horses. The Equestian Center was built in honor and memorial to his son who died of leukemia at a very young age. 

Matthews Equestrian Centre featured heavily on the local tv at the time. There were a few big shows hosted there, however the council put the nail in the coffin of Matthews by refusing planning permission for more major shows.

Mr Rocco decided to leave it there to rot rather than redevelop it_


*The Explore*

A nice easy explore, although I'm somewhat surprised this place is still standing considering how long its been left. 
I was half expecting to find a bunch of teenagers inside as its still during the school holidays, but the only thing inside was pigeons, lots of em.

It's well trashed, graffitied, burnt, damaged, smashed etc.

Not really got too much to say about this place other than it made for an alright little mooch.


*Photos*


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 27, 2017)

What a shame,but as you say the council did somewhat shaft him

Tony Rocco fears for future of animal education centre at Capstone Farm Country Park as councillors defer decision


----------



## smiler (Aug 27, 2017)

It does look a nice mooch Grom and a pigeons dream home, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 27, 2017)

Fetid place, I can't believe it's still standing either.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 28, 2017)

That's a really sad history! The owner prob didn't bung the council enough to get planning


----------

